# Lamb Can't Find Nipples To Suck



## kuntrygirl

I have a lamb that was born a couple days ago.  I watched it carefully to make sure that it was eating as I always do when I have new borns.  I noticed that this baby could not find it's mother's nipples to suck.  It was placing it's lips and mouth all over her but not finding where it needed to go . At first I thought it was blind but I checked it out and watched it walk around with no problems.  I finally caught the mother and placed the baby near the nipples and it sucked like a champ as long as I was there with it.  The problem is that when I am not around it, I cannot find the nipples. I placed them in a secure pen with just the two of them.  I'm afraid that I will have to bottle feed it.  I have a full time job, so I am not there to know if it is actually sucking.  I am at a lost on what to do.  I desperately need suggestions on what to do.  I will prepare myself to bottle feed this baby, so I will be buying a bottle and some milk at TSC.  What milk replacement formula do you all recommend for bottle feeding?

Thank you for any advice.  I don't want the baby to starve to death.


----------



## SheepGirl

I had the same thing happen this year with my ewe. My lambs were looking up too high for my ewe's teats, which were long and low-placed. So what I did was twice a day (when I fed the sheep) I would hold my ewe and hold the teats for the lambs to find them easily. They only nursed off my ewe two times a day because they never did nurse when I wasn't there. After 3-5 days (can't remember the exact day, but I know the ewe lamb got it before the ram lamb), they were able to nurse on their own.

eta: I would let them nurse until I saw their belly noticeably fuller. This would last them the 12 hours until I was able to go back out and help them nurse again.


----------



## EllieMay

I had the same problem with one of my lambs this year.
The poor little guy kept sucking all over mom; always missing the teat.
I just kept helping it find the teat.
I knew it musta found the teat during the night because in the morning it was still alive and not weak.
I sitll helped it out a little the next day also since it wasn't very aggressive in nursing.
By the third day it knew what to do.
He's two and a half weeks old now and doing fine!


----------



## kuntrygirl

An update on my lamb.  I penned the mom and lamb up over night to ensure that the baby would eat.  I'm not sure if it ate or not though.  However, I was prepared with the milk replacement.  Last night was my first night bottle feeding.  It sucked about 2 ounces of milk with no problem.  This morning I went back out and it immediately got up and started licking my leg as to look for the place to suck.  It sucked 5 ounces of milk this morning.  So, I don't know if that was a sign that it's not eating or not.  So, I guess I will go out twice a day with a bottle and feed.  If it accepts the bottle, then that is great.  If not, then that means that it's eating.

Thanks for your input everyone.


----------



## SheepGirl

If the baby's belly was empty looking/hollow/sunken in, then it's not eating. (Scroll down to the 3rd & 4th photos to see what I'm talking about: http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?pid=319408#p319408 ) I would not be bottle feeding the lamb if you want him to be on the ewe full time. Some ewes are finicky and if the lamb doesn't smell completely like them (the milk replacer will change the smell of the lamb), they will reject it. Sometimes the lamb will forget about the mom and just want the bottle. And other times you have it where it works out perfectly where the lamb will take the bottle and the ewe.


----------



## kuntrygirl

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> If the baby's belly was empty looking/hollow/sunken in, then it's not eating. (Scroll down to the 3rd & 4th photos to see what I'm talking about: http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?pid=319408#p319408 ) I would not be bottle feeding the lamb if you want him to be on the ewe full time. Some ewes are finicky and if the lamb doesn't smell completely like them (the milk replacer will change the smell of the lamb), they will reject it. Sometimes the lamb will forget about the mom and just want the bottle. And other times you have it where it works out perfectly where the lamb will take the bottle and the ewe.


That is exactly how the belly looks.  It is sunken in.  The belly looks scary looking like it is malnourished.  I do want it to be on the ewe full time but at the same time, I don't want it to starve to death.  I can continue to monitor the belly.  I have been having sheep for about 7 years and this is the very first year that I have seen a lamb NOT feed on the mom.  This is freaking me out because this is not normal for me to see.  I don't want the mom to reject the baby due to the way it smells but I can't let it starve.

How often should a lamb feed on the mom?


----------



## kuntrygirl

*UPDATE:*

I am bottle feeding 2 of them.

They both are doing well.  The 1st born is doing VERY well.  The mom has totally forgotten about him and I don't know who the mom is anymore.  I purchased this milk replacer (see link below) and have been feeding them 3 times a day.  The male is sucking about 6 - 7 ounces each feeding.  While the 2nd born is sucking about 3 - 5 ounces each feeding.  Is that too much or too little for either?  I noticed a little diarrhea in the 2nd born and did some research.  I  went out and purchased the colostrum supplement (see link below) to see if that would help would the diarrhea.  Anyone know what could be causing diarrhea?

We had a very hot weekend and I was afraid that they would dehydrate, although I have plenty of shade, I gave the 2nd born some water in a bottle and she sucked 7 1/2 ounces of water.  The 1st born weighs WAY more than the 2nd born but both are progressing fine.  The mom of the 2nd born use to cry for her baby when I went in to feed but she stopped the crying.  I don't understand why neither mom wants to allow them to suck.  The mom of the 2nd one loves for her baby to be around her but she just won't let her suck.  I read not to give water all the time because the baby will think they are full and won't suck any milk.

Anyway, this is my first time doing this and I just don't know what else to do.  How long do I have to bottle feed them?  When should I introduce feed to them and what kind of feed should they eat and at what age?

If anyone has any suggestions on what else I need to do, or suggestions on feeding, please let me know.  I don't want them to die on me.  I'm trying to do everything that I can for them.  I am reading everything I can get my hands on about feeding them

Manna Pro Lamb Milk Replacer, 3.5 lb.
http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/manna-proreg;-lamb-milk-replacer-35-lb








Manna Pro Colostrum Supplement, 16 oz.
http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/manna-proreg;-colostrum-supplement-16-oz?cm_vc=-10005






Thanks for all of the help everyone.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch

With the situations of both of your lambs, I usually hold the mother so the lamb can suck, or hold the ewe and help the lamb find the tit. Every 2-3 hours just grab the ewe and hold her still. Most of the time it only takes 24-48 hours before either problem is solved! I try to do what ever possible so I don't have a bottle lamb, as they are very time consuming.

As for feeding bottle lambs, the milk replacer shoud have detailed instructions on how to mix and how much depending on how old the lamb is. I have found as long as the instructions are properly followed, the lambs are fine! I always make sure once the lambs are a week old or so, that they have a dish of water, hay/grass and some lamb creep feed available at all times.

Good luck!


----------



## Four Winds Ranch

Four Winds Ranch said:
			
		

> With the situations of both of your lambs, I usually hold the mother so the lamb can suck, or hold the ewe and help the lamb find the tit. Every 2-3 hours just grab the ewe and hold her still. Most of the time it only takes 24-48 hours before either problem is solved! I try to do what ever possible so I don't have a bottle lamb, as they are very time consuming.
> 
> As for feeding bottle lambs, the milk replacer shoud have detailed instructions on how to mix and how much depending on how old the lamb is. I have found as long as the instructions are properly followed, the lambs are fine! I always make sure once the lambs are a week old or so, that they have a dish of water, hay/grass and some lamb creep feed available at all times.
> 
> Good luck!


As long as the diarrhea isn't like colored water, or has blood in it, I wouldn't be too concerned! Just keep your eye on it, it should clear up in a couple days.


----------



## kuntrygirl

Four Winds Ranch said:
			
		

> With the situations of both of your lambs, I usually hold the mother so the lamb can suck, or hold the ewe and help the lamb find the tit. Every 2-3 hours just grab the ewe and hold her still. Most of the time it only takes 24-48 hours before either problem is solved! I try to do what ever possible so I don't have a bottle lamb, as they are very time consuming.
> 
> As for feeding bottle lambs, the milk replacer shoud have detailed instructions on how to mix and how much depending on how old the lamb is. I have found as long as the instructions are properly followed, the lambs are fine! I always make sure once the lambs are a week old or so, that they have a dish of water, hay/grass and some lamb creep feed available at all times.
> 
> Good luck!


Holding the mother is not an option.  They refuse to have anything to do with them.  I would have to literally tie the mother up and grab the baby and do it that way.  That would take me about an hour to do.  And I'm afraid they will upset the other pregnant mothers.  Bottle feeding is not time consuming for me.  It takes about 15 minutes.  They can suck that bottle in less than 5 minutes.  It takes longer to prepare the bottle.  

Wasn't sure if there was something different that I needed to do.  The directions are being followed to the T.  I have a dish of water available and hay.  Not sure what lamp creep feed is.  What is that?


----------



## kuntrygirl

Four Winds Ranch said:
			
		

> Four Winds Ranch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the situations of both of your lambs, I usually hold the mother so the lamb can suck, or hold the ewe and help the lamb find the tit. Every 2-3 hours just grab the ewe and hold her still. Most of the time it only takes 24-48 hours before either problem is solved! I try to do what ever possible so I don't have a bottle lamb, as they are very time consuming.
> 
> As for feeding bottle lambs, the milk replacer shoud have detailed instructions on how to mix and how much depending on how old the lamb is. I have found as long as the instructions are properly followed, the lambs are fine! I always make sure once the lambs are a week old or so, that they have a dish of water, hay/grass and some lamb creep feed available at all times.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> As long as the diarrhea isn't like colored water, or has blood in it, I wouldn't be too concerned! Just keep your eye on it, it should clear up in a couple days.
Click to expand...

I did see something "reddish".  Not sure if that is blood or not.  I have saw the reddish color for 2 days Sat and Sun.  If it is blood, then what do I do.  Call my vet?


----------



## Four Winds Ranch

Maybe you could phone the vet and ask for advice.
At my place the tinge of reddish in a small case of runs is caused by e-coli, and I usually don't worry about it too much unless the runs get really bad, or there is a lot of blood. Most of the time it clears up on its own. If it gets really bad, for e-coli, antibiotics need to be given!
I have found that if vaccinations are given regularly, properly, and at the proper times, I haven't had any problems with runs or e-coli at all!


----------



## kuntrygirl

Four Winds Ranch said:
			
		

> Maybe you could phone the vet and ask for advice.
> At my place the tinge of reddish in a small case of runs is caused by e-coli, and I usually don't worry about it too much unless the runs get really bad, or there is a lot of blood. Most of the time it clears up on its own. If it gets really bad, for e-coli, antibiotics need to be given!
> I have found that if vaccinations are given regularly, properly, and at the proper times, I haven't had any problems with runs or e-coli at all!


Thanks.  I will contact the vet.


----------



## kuntrygirl

I did more research and I found that I could give Pepto to the lamb.  I wanted to try that first before I gave meds. I did contact the vet and I told him what I "thought" it could be but I'm not a medical professional, so he was going to give me whatever meds I needed for the "symptoms" that I was telling him.  I must say that I have an excellent vet because he will give me anything that I need if I tell him to give me meds.  But then again, as I stated, I'm not a vet, so my diagnosis could be wrong.  Thankfully, over the last 10 years, I have been right on it as far as what I tell him and what we can figure out over the phone and have never lost an animal yet. (*Crossing my fingers.*)

So, I also read about temps and I purchased a rectal thermometer at Wal Mart.  I read that normal temps should be 102 - 103 for a lamb.  I took it's temp and the temp was 104.3, so it was high.  I read that I could give 4cc's of Pepto per 10 lbs but I don't think my baby is 10 lbs, so I only gave 3 cc's.  Both lambs ate VERY well last night.  They sucked a total of 18 ounces yesterday (6:00 PM feeding).  I think that's too much but they sucked.

This morning I checked the temp of my lamb and it went down to 101.2.  A little low but better because it's not as high. I looked around for a signs of diarrhea poo with blood in it but I didn't see anything.  The rear end area had been a little messy with diarrhea over the last few days and I would clean it off.  Yesterday it was not bad at all.  It looked so much better.  Just a small spot of mess but looks 100% better.

I will continue to check the temps and check poop.  I wish that I had a livestock scale so that I could keep a record of weights.  I will be glad when I am out of the woods with this baby.  I think that I read that the first 10 -14 days are crucial and I could still lose her.  

Continued thanks to everyone for their input.  I will update daily.

Thanks everyone.

Here is my little girl that I am having the issues with.  Yesterday was the 1st day that I saw my little sunshine actually jump around in a playful way.  I was hopeful when I saw that.







Here is the baby that is doing VERY well.  No problems with him.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch

Thats awsome that everything is working out for you, and the lambs are both doing good now!!!!!


----------



## kuntrygirl

Four Winds Ranch said:
			
		

> Thats awsome that everything is working out for you, and the lambs are both doing good now!!!!!


So far everything is ok.  I will continue to keep my fingers crossed.  I guess I won't feel "safe" about this problem until the lamb is about 2 months old.  

Thanks


----------



## kuntrygirl

*ANOTHER UDPATE:*

My lamb is progressing so VERY well.  She has definitely gained weight.  I can feel it.  I wish that I had a livestock scale to weigh her but I don't.  I will try to weigh her on the bathroom scale.  I have to get a reading on her weight.  

She downed 9 ounces of milk replacer this morning.   She had started off only sucking 3 ounces of milk replacer per feeding and I was worried.  The other one was sucking 6 ounces.  My little baby has come a long way and I am so proud of her.  Yesterday was her 2nd day of jumping up and down and trying to play.  I know that probably doesn't sound like a big deal but that is a great milestone for her and me being as though I KNOW how a new born lamb is supposed to act.  And within 24 hours they should be jumping up and down and acting silly and she was not doing that when she was born.  She was just laying there and appeared to be depressed.  My heart cried for her.  She didn't start jumping up until about 2 days ago.  I am so hopeful that she will be ok.  

I took her temp last night and it was 104.7 and that is a little high.  This morning I took her temp and it was normal.  It was 102.7.  What I am noticing is that her temps are higher in the evening.  I check the temps when I get home from work.  I am assuming that the temps outside (85 and higher) are affecting her body temps.  She has plenty of shade to stay cool.  The temps in the morning are cooler and making her rectal temps read normal.  I wonder how much truth there is to my theory. What do you all think?  I give her 3ccs of Pepto for her diarrhea in the evening.  I looked for loose stool in the sheep pen but I don't see any.  Her poop hole is clean and doesn't have any running poop stuck back there like it did before.  So, I will treat the Pepto way for now for another day or so because that seems to be working.  I don't want to give her any hard core meds just yet.   The last feeding about 9:00 PM is straight water.  I give them a bottle of water to keep them hydrated and they are taking the water very well.

Thanks for reading and I will keep everyone posted.


----------



## kuntrygirl

*UPDATE:*

Everything is good. She is sucking about 11 ounces of milk replacer per feeding, so her appetite is increasing and she is gaining weight.  No noticeable diarrhea and her bottom area is as clean as a whistle.  She is more active and is head butting with her brothers and sisters.

Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## bcnewe2

I don't know what kind of sheep you have, they must be bigger than mine. 11 oz's of milk replacer would just about pop my lambs.

Good that yours are doing so great!

I also wanted to mention that I never give lambs water. Properly fed on milk replacer or Mommas they don't need water.  You are taking the place of good nutrients found in either the replacer or milk from Momma in their tiny tummies.  Lambs don't need water or watered down milk replacer. If they get diarrhea I feed less milk replacer as it's usually feeding to much that causes their diarrhea here unless they are sick. Colostrum is only good for the first 24 hours or so. After that it's not going to really help much.

Depending on how old they have different color poop. I've seen reddish but not blood red in a lambs reg. milk poop.  

I would say you need to get them eating grain so you don't have to feed so much milk replacer, it's expensive and they will grow better on grain and grass.
So glad your lambs are doing well.


----------



## kuntrygirl

bcnewe2 said:
			
		

> I don't know what kind of sheep you have, they must be bigger than mine. 11 oz's of milk replacer would just about pop my lambs.
> 
> Good that yours are doing so great!
> 
> I also wanted to mention that I never give lambs water. Properly fed on milk replacer or Mommas they don't need water.  You are taking the place of good nutrients found in either the replacer or milk from Momma in their tiny tummies.  Lambs don't need water or watered down milk replacer. If they get diarrhea I feed less milk replacer as it's usually feeding to much that causes their diarrhea here unless they are sick. Colostrum is only good for the first 24 hours or so. After that it's not going to really help much.
> 
> Depending on how old they have different color poop. I've seen reddish but not blood red in a lambs reg. milk poop.
> 
> I would say you need to get them eating grain so you don't have to feed so much milk replacer, it's expensive and they will grow better on grain and grass.
> So glad your lambs are doing well.


Here are pics of them.

10 days old





8 days old






I did notice that they started nibbling on grass.   I was excited to see that.  I will check into feed for them.  We have a Tractor Supply and a few other feed stores but the big thing around here is that everyone feeds "sweet feed" or ALL livestock feed.  All of that sweet feed can't be good.  I feed my adult sheep the Sheep Formula at Tractor Supply.  So, i will have to get the proper feed for Lambs.

http://reviews.tractorsupply.com/0519/252510399/dumor-sheep-formula-50-lb-reviews/reviews.htm


----------



## bcnewe2

Sweet feed has molasses in it. But it will still put weight on them.  Do you have a feed mill anywhere near by?  That is where I can find soybean meal also.  
If you'd like to learn more about what to feed your lambs http://www.pipevet.com/   is a great place to gain knowledge from knowledgeable sheep people. They are also on FB.  You can order stuff you need at a reasonable price unless it's weighty.  

I have fed sweet fed when it was all I could find. Sheep grow on it just as well. I like the commodity feed that I buy at the MFA (Missouri Farmers Association) but it also caused my lambs to choke a bit getting used to the pellets.  
Again I like top dressing it with the Soybean meal, makes every meal count for weight gain.

If I had picky lambs I would let them eat the sweet feed just to get them eating grain quicker.

IMO it sure seems like 11oz in one feeding would cause some loose poop.  But if yours are doing well then good job!


----------



## kuntrygirl

bcnewe2 said:
			
		

> Sweet feed has molasses in it. But it will still put weight on them.  Do you have a feed mill anywhere near by?  That is where I can find soybean meal also.
> If you'd like to learn more about what to feed your lambs http://www.pipevet.com/   is a great place to gain knowledge from knowledgeable sheep people. They are also on FB.  You can order stuff you need at a reasonable price unless it's weighty.
> 
> I have fed sweet fed when it was all I could find. Sheep grow on it just as well. I like the commodity feed that I buy at the MFA (Missouri Farmers Association) but it also caused my lambs to choke a bit getting used to the pellets.
> Again I like top dressing it with the Soybean meal, makes every meal count for weight gain.
> 
> If I had picky lambs I would let them eat the sweet feed just to get them eating grain quicker.
> 
> IMO it sure seems like 11oz in one feeding would cause some loose poop.  But if yours are doing well then good job!


Yes, we have a feed mill but they make trash feed. I wouldn't feed it to the rats in the field.

I will go to the link that you provided.

Yes, I thought that 11 oz was too much too but the greedy ram is guzzling it down.  He is not having any problems.


----------



## kuntrygirl

*UPDATE:*

Ok, so on Friday, I did a rectal temp again and it was 104.5 for the brown lamb.  I decided to take a rectal temp for the white lamb (the one with no problems) to see if it was high as well.  The evening temp of the brown lamb had been high but the morning temps were normal.  I concluded that the heat was contributing to the high evening temps.  So, taking the temp of the white lamb would either confirm or refute my "idea".  Well, I'm glad that I took the temp of the white lamb because it was 102.7.  He had a perfect temp!!! That ended all assumptions for me and I decided right then and there to go to the vet on the next day (Saturday morning).

So, I set out to see the vet.  I wrote down everything that was going on with the lamb since birth (high rectal temps, diarrhea, blood in stool, little weight gain and below average characteristics of a new born lamb).  I talked to the vet and he said that the lamb was "TOXIC".  This is what the vet instructed me to do.

1.  He told me to stop the milk replacer IMMEDIATELY!!!  He said that the mix replacer was too rich for the lamb.
2.  He ordered to replace the milk replacer with electrolytes.  The pack of electrolytes that he gave me is called Entroylte HE.  It's a 2 powder pack that is dissolved in 64 oz of warm water.  This replaced the milk replacer.  Feed at normal feeding times to the lamb.
3.  He prescribed tablets by the name of Endosorb.  1/2 tab 2 times a day for 2 days.  If symptoms persist continue for another 2 days.

When I got home, I started the treatment plan.  The lamb sucked the electrolytes with no problems.  I thought the tablets were TOO big and I was afraid to administer the 1/2 tab for fear of choking him.  I did administer the first tab but then crushed the tabs up in the electrolytes (as the vet suggested if the tabs were too big) and allowed the lamb to suck the meds during his bottle feeding.  Sunday was Day 2 and I checked rectal temps and the temps are a still a little high (104.5)  according to the information that is posted online.    If anyone knows of any different info about what normal temps are, please let me know.  So, I'm not sure if the meds and electrolytes are working or will work.  Do you all think that I am overly concerned about the temps?  Should I focus so much time and attention on the high temps?  To me, that is telling me that there is still something else going on if the lamb has an elevated temp.

http://www.sheep101.info/201/newborns.html

I guess I will try the next med treatment to see if this will decrease the temps.  I guess it's now time for the Neomycin or the Spectinomycin oral pig scours medicine.

http://www.sheepandgoat.com/articles/scours.html

The lamb is visually doing great and gaining weight.  She is running and playing with the others.  Am I too worried here?

Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## bcnewe2

I am not familiar with what your vet prescribed.  What besides the to rich milk replacer did he say was.the issue? What are you supposed to feed after you finish the electrolites? Personally I think you were feeding  to much at a time. And with any temp id probably give pen-g to a lamb.  I consider 104 a not normal temp. Anything higher than 102 in my mind is a temp.   How many days are you supposed to give the electrolites?


----------



## SheepGirl

A temperature is more than likely an infection; treat with antibiotics.


----------



## kuntrygirl

bcnewe2 said:
			
		

> I am not familiar with what your vet prescribed.  What besides the to rich milk replacer did he say was.the issue? What are you supposed to feed after you finish the electrolites? Personally I think you were feeding  to much at a time. And with any temp id probably give pen-g to a lamb.  I consider 104 a not normal temp. Anything higher than 102 in my mind is a temp.   How many days are you supposed to give the electrolites?


He said after the electrolytes (for 3 days), to go back to the milk replacer but to cut back on the powder.  He said that I should add more water.  He suspects that the milk replacer was too rich which in turn he said has caused diarrhea.  The electrolytes were for 3 days and that was yesterday.  And the meds were for 2 days but to continue if symptoms persists.  I took the temp this morning and it was 101.7.  I could still see a little diarrhea on the tail.  The thing is the AM temps are always normal but the evening temps are a little how.  I don't know how that is possible.  Because if the baby has a temp, won't it read at every rectal exam?  I'm confused as to why the temps are only high in the evening.

And the thing is out of the 2 there were born 2 days apart, only 1 is not feeling well.  The other one is perfect.  I will check on the pen-g.   I hope they have it at the local feed store.  I agree with you that the 104 is not normal.  That is why I am still worried.  My mind will not settle down until I can get that temp and diarrhea controlled.


----------



## kuntrygirl

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> A temperature is more than likely an infection; treat with antibiotics.


What antibiotic do you recommend?


----------



## bcnewe2

Pen-G is an antibiotic.

Penicillin Procaine is a longer acting agent that other penicillins.

The daily dose of penicillin is 3,000 units per pound of body weight (1 mL per 100 lbs body weight). Continue daily treatment until recovery is apparent and for at least one day after symptoms disappear, usually in two to three days.

Treatment should not exceed four consecutive days.

I don't know about using LA200 in a young lamb...Anyone?

I stated before. I think lamb replacer should be mixed properly then fed no more than 8 oz. for that size lamb, up to 4 times a day which is a lot. I usually only feed 2-3 times a day at this age to encourage eating grains and foraging.

When I have a lamb go off, or get diarrhea I check temp and dose with pen-g appropriately(by temp), cut back on replacer feedings till poop gets firmer, worm if need and check for coccidia if the poop is really gross.

That is my protocol depending on what the symptoms are.


----------



## kuntrygirl

bcnewe2 said:
			
		

> Pen-G is an antibiotic.
> 
> Penicillin Procaine is a longer acting agent that other penicillins.
> 
> The daily dose of penicillin is 3,000 units per pound of body weight (1 mL per 100 lbs body weight). Continue daily treatment until recovery is apparent and for at least one day after symptoms disappear, usually in two to three days.
> 
> Treatment should not exceed four consecutive days.
> 
> I don't know about using LA200 in a young lamb...Anyone?
> 
> I stated before. I think lamb replacer should be mixed properly then fed no more than 8 oz. for that size lamb, up to 4 times a day which is a lot. I usually only feed 2-3 times a day at this age to encourage eating grains and foraging.
> 
> When I have a lamb go off, or get diarrhea I check temp and dose with pen-g appropriately(by temp), cut back on replacer feedings till poop gets firmer, worm if need and check for coccidia if the poop is really gross.
> 
> That is my protocol depending on what the symptoms are.


Great.  I will print this out and keep at home with the rest of my critter info and use it as a guide.

I will get the antibiotic and begin feeding that amount to the lamb.  They are fed in the AM, when I get back from work at 5:30PM and then they will nudge me within a few hours after that 2nd feeding.

What de-wormer can I give to the lamb?  It's 12 days old and what would be the dosage?

I do have a professional microscope and everything needed to check poop.  A while back, I participated in the FAMACHA training/certification & wet lab/fecal analysis and they gave us the chart with pics as far as what to look for in the poop under the microscope.  The university showed me how to use my microscope.  THANK GOODNESS I signed up for that class!!!!


----------



## bcnewe2

Pen-g is an injectable drug.  I give it sub q.  Look on you tube for information about giving shots.  

BTW I am not a vet nor a tech,  my experience is all field experience.  All advise is to be taken at your own risk!  but it's done me well this far!


----------



## kuntrygirl

bcnewe2 said:
			
		

> Pen-g is an injectable drug.  I give it sub q.  Look on you tube for information about giving shots.
> 
> BTW I am not a vet nor a tech,  my experience is all field experience.  All advise is to be taken at your own risk!  but it's done me well this far!


Thank you.  I tell people the same thing.  I'm not a vet or tech either and a lot of times (99.9% of the time), the field experience is the best experience to have and advice to give and receive because you have experienced it and "solved" the problem.   These are real life day to day problems that occur and they are figured out and solved by following the advice of others.  And we all are here for the best interest of our animals and we all strive to help the next person. 

Much appreciated.  

ETA:  I am nervous about the injectable.  I have given shots to chickens, guineas, ducks and turkeys but never a lamb.  I'm scared but I'll be ok.  :/


----------



## kuntrygirl

I typed in the names of the antibiotics and this is what popped up at Tractor Supply.

It's not the exact name though.  The name is Combi Pen-48, 250 mL, Bimeda, Antibacteria.  Is this it?


http://www.tractorsupply.com/webapp...ory_rn=&top_category=&urlLangId=&cm_vc=-10005


----------



## bcnewe2

If you can give a shot to a chicken you can do a lamb 

I just went to look at my pen-g bottle.  Must of expired,  and I threw it out.  Its one of the few drugs I won't used if it to long expired.  

From memory its called
Penicillian procaine or long acting penicillian.  Look on pipestones  website.  I know they have it and probably a picture of the bottle.  

Check the temp again.  I really think if you cut the amount of replacer down to less per feeding and get the poop firm you'll be good to go.  

If they're only 3 weeks old or so I wouldn't worry about worms to much yet.  And coccida would make them act really sick after this long.


----------



## kuntrygirl

bcnewe2 said:
			
		

> If you can give a shot to a chicken you can do a lamb
> 
> I just went to look at my pen-g bottle.  Must of expired,  and I threw it out.  Its one of the few drugs I won't used if it to long expired.
> 
> From memory its called
> Penicillian procaine or long acting penicillian.  Look on pipestones  website.  I know they have it and probably a picture of the bottle.
> 
> Check the temp again.  I really think if you cut the amount of replacer down to less per feeding and get the poop firm you'll be good to go.
> 
> If they're only 3 weeks old or so I wouldn't worry about worms to much yet.  And coccida would make them act really sick after this long.


Ok great.  I can give a shot to a chicken with my eyes closed and my hands behind my back.   So, I feel relieved to know that.

I will cut the amount of the replacer and amount being fed IMMEDIATELY!!!

As far as them acting really sick, they're not and that is what is puzzling me.  At first the baby wouldn't do anything but sit around for the first 3 days but now that little princess is ALL over the place and playing with her brothers and sisters and climbing everything and trying to climb trees.  So, the temp is what has me puzzled.  And I surely can't understand why the temps are normal in the morning and high in the afternoon.  It's making me crazy.

I hate to ask so many questions but can you tell me what size needle should I use and where exactly on the lamb should I give the injection.  Sorry for all of the questions but I want to do this the right way.

Thanks


----------



## bcnewe2

I don't know about the needle.  Tiny is out cause it won't flow through...maybe a 22 guage 1/2 inch? I usually do it in the arm pit or at the bottom of the neck where I can pinch skin and not get to much wool.  If you have a dog, pinch around on them to feel what a pinch of skin feels like.  Pinch it up and then stick the needle in the pinched skin. Deep enough to be under the skin but not in the muscle.  I swear you'll find it on you tube, maybe not a lamb but a sheep or a different animal.   Its not hard.  
I don't do IM shots, don't want to mark up the meat of the lamb.  So everything I do is sub-q.  

Since she's healthy, just wait a day and see if the smaller feeding's don't help.  I didn't say less replacer in the water, just smaller amounts.  I don't dilute my replacer as then they aren't getting the right vitimans and such,  just feed less.  No more than 8 ozs.  And that's the most I'd feed in one feeding  and for a couple days id only feed them 3 times a day.then bump back up as the poop firms. It won' t be pettets, but not runny either.  Put out the grain and let them nibble grass with other sheep.  If they see others doing it they will follow!


----------



## kuntrygirl

bcnewe2 said:
			
		

> I don't know about the needle.  Tiny is out cause it won't flow through...maybe a 22 guage 1/2 inch? I usually do it in the arm pit or at the bottom of the neck where I can pinch skin and not get to much wool.  If you have a dog, pinch around on them to feel what a pinch of skin feels like.  Pinch it up and then stick the needle in the pinched skin. Deep enough to be under the skin but not in the muscle.  I swear you'll find it on you tube, maybe not a lamb but a sheep or a different animal.   Its not hard.
> I don't do IM shots, don't want to mark up the meat of the lamb.  So everything I do is sub-q.
> 
> Since she's healthy, just wait a day and see if the smaller feeding's don't help.  I didn't say less replacer in the water, just smaller amounts.  I don't dilute my replacer as then they aren't getting the right vitimans and such,  just feed less.  No more than 8 ozs.  And that's the most I'd feed in one feeding  and for a couple days id only feed them 3 times a day.then bump back up as the poop firms. It won' t be pettets, but not runny either.  Put out the grain and let them nibble grass with other sheep.  If they see others doing it they will follow!


Oh ok.  Gotcha'.  I understand.

I'm feeling better knowing that I am armed with the knowledge to continue to try to help them.

Thank you!


----------



## kuntrygirl

Ok, so the lamb sucked 6 oz yesterday at 6pm and then another 6oz about 10 pm when I went to do my final rounds.  Then she sucked another 6oz this morning, so she will be ok with the new feeding amounts.

Now, the other lamb is just pure greedy.  After (1) 8 oz bottle, he wanted more milk.  I know that I probably shouldn't have but I did give him another bottle.  He kept hitting up against my leg for milk.  So at 5pm, he sucked about 16 oz of milk replacer.  Now this is the one who shows no signs of any problems.  

Now on to the interesting part.  I took a break from being outside and was sitting on the couch and was looking through my animal first aid kit.  And to my surprise, I came across a bottle that I knew that I had but I didn't realize that I already had what I was going to purchase.  Do you know that I already had and have been using for years, the Penicillin g procaine injectable suspension and I didn't realize that.  I guess because I wasn't looking at the bottle, it didn't dawn on me that I had it.  So, after all of this talk about Pen G, antibiotics and all of this other stuff, I had the meds right at home.  Isn't that something?!!!


----------



## kuntrygirl

*UPDATE:*
The 2 lambs that are being bottled fed are doing good.  The white lamb is 29 days old and weighs 16.4 lbs.  The brown lamb is 27 days old and is only 10 lbs but is growing slowly.  The diarrhea was a problem and I tried to treat it with Pepto Bismol.  That didn't work, so I started the Neomycin meds.  I will see what happens after the course of this med.  I hope that this med will clear up all problems, so that she can start gaining weight.  I took a pic of another lamb that was born exactly 1 day after her (see pic below) and that is sucking on the mom and I see a significant difference when a lamb sucks on the mom and gets all of that nutritious milk opposed to a bottle fed lamb.  The lamb that is sucking is so much bigger, healthier and firmer than the bottle fed lamb.  The white lamb that is being bottle fed is sucking from another mother.  I'm not sure if this is his mom or not but she sure is letting him suck every now and then.  I'm happy about that.  He always walks around to the other moms and tries to suck.  So, whatever he can suck is good with me.  I will update on the lamb who had diarrhea at the end of the Neomycin meds.

Lamb on the left is 27 days old.  Lamb on the right is 26 days old.  The white lamb is 29 days old.  Big difference in size.


----------



## kuntrygirl

UPDATE:

Both lambs are doing good.  The brown one that I was so worried about is doing great.  She has been on Neomycin for 7 days now.  I weighed her yesterday and she has gained 1 lb.  The white one that is also bottle fed has gained 4 lbs.  The brown baby has normal rectal temps and poop is looking good.  I read that I shouldn't exceed more than 14 days on the Neomycin.  I may continue up to the 14 days and stop.  I want to give her the full treatment.  What do you all think?

I'm feeling a little better about my brown lamb.  But I won't be totally relieved until she is a few more months older.  But for now, she is doing good.  They have both been nibbling on grass and feed.  The white one is playing with the others more and more but when he realizes that I"m not there, he cries like a big ole baby and leaves the herd to find me.  The brown one is not interested in being with the rest of them.  She is always at my feet and cries when I'm not there.  I hope that she can befriend the rest of the lambs and sheep and be a part of the group.  I would really like to see her play with them.


----------

